# Felt FC, Ultra Torque crank fitment?



## Dano35824 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello all -

Got a potentially frustrating problem here...
I was excited to hear my new FC frame is finally in the shop. Problem is, my frame is still in the shop after two weeks. I was going to transfer my Campy 10 speed Record groupo onto the new Felt, using the BB30 cups. However, the mechanic says the chainring is rubbing on the chainstay before the crank is even torqued down. 

So it looks like Campy may not be compatible with the F series for this very reason. Apparently not uncommon with some of the newer BB30 frames. 

Has anyone gotten Campy cranks to work with the F series? If so, how did you get it to work? 
I'm worried that my newish Italian groupo may be destined for the parts bin and I'll have to go with SRAM Red. 
Any info is very much appreciated!!!


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Super Dave runs campy on his F1. He'll have the better knowledge here.


----------



## Dano35824 (Jun 25, 2011)

That would be great to know it's possible! I have been reading about how Campagnolo has somewhat painted themselves into a niche market with their various non-cooperative strategies. Oh well, if I have to make the leap to SRAM, then so be it.

Any info, SuperDave?

TIA


----------



## Dano35824 (Jun 25, 2011)

I was going to send a PM to SuperDave but found out I can't do it until I reach 15 posts :mad2:. Spam prevention and all. 

In the meantime, does anyone else have experience with Campy cranks on their F series?

Sorry about the bad form of double post on my own thread, but I've got to make a decision soon and the bike shop doesn't seem to have any ideas.


----------

